# insulation for soundproofing?



## denemante (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey all - finishing my basement. The exterior wall are already insulated, just not drywalled. It's original from when the house was built. The plastic backing is facing the room, and it's gotten beaten up over the years.

We live in GA and this space stays about 66 all year round with no temperature control. So I don't know if I need to do much more.

So...

1: Do you think the old insulation that's there already is fine to just leave and drywall over?

2. The basement ceiling has no insulation. There is a hardwood floor kitchen above this space, it's it loud in the basement when people walk. I know I can't kill all the noise - but I figured insulation would help some. Is there some kind that would be best to use? I'm not really worried about the insulating factor of it but don't want to break the bank either.


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm putting Roxul Safe-n-sound in the ceilings of my basement. 0 insulation value, but sound deadening it is. I have one area that is just below my 15 year olds room. Before I could listen to her phone conversations from the basement. After putting the sns up, I turned her stereo up past half way and couldn't hear it from the same place. Once I finish the sns, I'm putting up 5/8ths drywall. My basement finished area is about 1,100 sq feet and I spent right at 700.00 for the sound deadening material. I bought it at Lowes, but it was ordered in. They don't stock it around here.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

I dunno, I'd say the ability to eavesdrop on my 15 yr old daughters phone conversations = priceless.:yes:


----------

